# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Martesa

## green

Perse martohen njerezit?!

Vjen si pasoje e tradites-dhe te gjithe e dime sa te veshtire e kemi te thyejme nje koncept te provuar komod qe duke qene i tille prandaj i ka rezistuar dhe kohes. (Ne njefare menyre e thene ndryshe-Forca e Zakonit). (-A eshte vertete komode MARTESA?-)

Vjen nga frika e vetmise ne te ardhmen e paparashikueshme ku psh askush nuk e di  si do te transformohet nga vitet mbi kurriz.

Ndoshta dashuria kjo ndjenje e cila aq shume u perfol por kurre nuk ishte e mundur te "portretizohej" me gjithe ngjyrat, detajet e saj - na shtyn tek martesa si ceshtje dedikimi, sigurie...etj etj. Por pse kemi gjetur pikerisht kete forme per te vizatuar dedikimin? E pse pikerisht kete forme per te ndjere sigurine??!
Perse i kemi dhene kesaj forme bashkejetese nje EMER?


Paraqisni menyren si e kuptoni kete vendim - Martesen! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EXODUS

> Perse martohen njerezit?!


Disa i shtyjne ndjenjat e flakta materialiste e interesa te ngjashme e disa te tjere thjesht dashuria spontane. Keta te fundit jane te motivuar me teper prej karakterit pothuajse te ngjashem, te ndeshur, me ate te vetvetes. Me fjale te tjera, kane mjaft te perbashketa, ose in common.





> Por pse kemi gjetur pikerisht kete forme per te vizatuar dedikimin? E pse pikerisht kete forme per te ndjere sigurine??!


Pasi dedikimi (i ofruar si ne gezime, apo i nevojitur ne hidherime) dhe ndjenja (po aq e kerkuar) e sigurise behen realitet permes "premtimit" apo "fjales se lidhur perpara Zotit" gjate aktit te marteses.


p.s Green me cka lexova më dhe pershtypjen se më ne fund je betuar ta marresh jeten seriozisht.  :buzeqeshje:  (j/k)

----------


## Albo

Jane dy arsye perse njerezit martohen:

1. Nuk duan te jetojne ne vetmi.
2. Duan te sjellin femije ne jete.

Albo

----------


## Undefined

Teme interesante edhe e rendesishme (kuptohet ne shume aspekte)
Pikerisht sikurse eshte thene me lart "Martesa- force e Zakonit" po ne nje fare menyre
Me thoni kush nga ju e mendon veten ne nje te ardhme te jetoje vetem? (pa familje, pa femije, pa dashuri , mbeshtetje , Siguri etj)
Martesa eshte baze e nje familje te shendoshe, edhe ka nje emer mjaft domethenes.
Me kujtohet ne nje liber qe kam lexuar "Curios Advices" kishte citate dhe keshilla te viteve 1800, pavaresisht se koha evulon, akoma ekziston koncepti i human kind.

_"Marriage is the natural state of human kind" 
 Marriage good head and kind heart
                            -"Fun Better than.." 1877_
Mendojeni si do te ishte njerezimi sot nese nuk do te ekzistonte emri (koncepti Martese) katastrofe lol, do te kishim emrin kafshe edhe nuk do te ekzistonte familja.
 nje tjeter keshille ishte:
_"Young Ladies!! You will never be satisfied until you get married!!" 
                           -"the Guide book board of Health Peace and  Competence 1869"_
So it is worth to get married :buzeqeshje: ), kush nuk do te donte te ishte satisfied.

Green nuk e di nese iu pergjigja pyetjes tuaj, thjesht opinione, nice topic. 
E gjitha cfare kerkojme ne nje te ardhme edhe te sotmen eshte Siguria, edhe martesa eshte nje pjese e saj.

----------


## Mina

Martesa eshte kurorezimi i nje lidhjeje. Eshte e pamundur te kemi riprodhim te llojit pa bashkekzistencen e nje cifi. Fatkeqesisht martesat kane degjeneruar, te gjithe jemi koshiente: partneret tradhetojne, ushtrojne dhune, jane te papergjegjshem ndaj detyrimeve bashkeshortore, jane te pavemendshem ndaj femijeve etj...Ky fakt me shqeteson. Marteses po i humb kuptimi ajo po shkon drejt shperberjes...

----------


## Zana e malit

Jam e mendimit qe po te ishin te gjitha mertesat e lumtura, te gjitha ne vete te kishin element kryesor dashurine, harmonine, respektin, mirekuptimin, drejtesine, kompromisin atehere jam e bindur qe nje pyetje e parashtruar ne ate forme nga ju "green" s'do te parashtrohej aspak.   :buzeqeshje:  

Mirepo njeriu duke e pare qe sot, ne kete kohe, qe une shpesh e quaj "kohe e pa kohe" martesa sherben vetem sa per mos ta kaluar jeten ne vetmi, madje, pak po nuk iu pershtat ciftit dicka (nje problem fare, fare i vogel) menjehere merret vendim i prere ne formen e verber  "shkurorezimi", atehere automatikisht njeriu mendon ne menyren e tille si: "_Po pse duhet te martohemi, kur mundemi te kalojme jeten me mire vetem?!"....._

Jam e mendimit qe njerezit te cilet e pelqejne jeten ne vetmi me shume se ne cift jane njerezit te cilet me te vertete nuk ia din aspak vleren marteses, nuk do te mund te gjenin gjuhe te perbashket me nje bashkeshort/e, nuk jane te pregatitur psiqikisht per nje jete ne bashkesi, nuk ia dine vleren te mirave qe sjell martesa.

Sa per mua personalisht, une ec ne dy drejtime ne menyre paralele per kete ceshtje, si ne drejtimin fetar, ashtu edhe ate shkencor dhe shume te qarte e kam konceptin e marteses. Thjeshte mendoj qe jeta ne cift do te ishte me e mire sesa jeta ne vetmi.

Paramendoni ne kete menyre, ndertimin e trupit te njeriut:

- Mund te kryenit punet me shpejt dhe me mire me dy krahe apo me nje?!
- Mund te shihnit me mire me dy sy apo me nje?!
- Mund te ecnit me shpejte me dy kembe apo me nje?!......

Pra Zoti i ka krijuar disa gjera qe patjeter te shkojne cift, e ne kete rast edhe martesn poashtu!

Nga,
ZeM  :zana:

----------


## RTP

*
Beqaria, pse meshkujt duan të martohen pas të 30-ve ?*


Olsi Kolami

Një tendencë e re rrezikon dukshëm vijimësinë e jetës, aq sa për evropianët është kthyer në një shqetësim i momentit. Sipas statistikave janë rritur ndjeshëm rastet kur të rinjtë preferojnë të qëndrojnë beqarë deri në moshën 35 vjec. Është mësë e vërtetë që 40,6 për qind e të rinjve preferojnë të jetojnë një jetë pa familjen dhe kjo për shkak të një pavarësie, e cila sipas studiuesve e ka zanafillën që pas vitit 1993. Vihet re që pas këtyre viteve është ulur ndjeshëm numri i martësave të reja. Një ndër arsyet e lënies pas dore të martesës, mendohet të jetë karriera dhe ambicia për të arritur planet që të rinjtë kanë, para se të shkojnë në altar. Më shqetësues ky fakt duket tek studentët, të cilët edhe në rast se kanë përfunduar një raund studimesh, preferojnë të vazhdojnë procesin e të nxënit, duke iu përkushtuar shkollës deri në moshë të maturuar, duke shmangur si rrjedhim martesën. Ndërkohë një tjetër fakt që konsiderohet ende më shqetësues, janë të rinjtë që pavarësisht zgjedhjes për të qendruar beqarë, duan të jetojnë me prindërit. Statistikat flasin për 28.8 për qind të të rinjve, të cilët jetojnë ende së bashku me prindërit, përpos këmbënguljes së këtyre të fundit për të pasur martesa sa më të shpejta. Specialistët theksojnë se ky fenomen, do të ndikojë dukshëm në jetën e të rinjve, pasi ato çifte që kanë vendosur të martohen pas moshës 35 vjec, shfaqen probleme si riprodhimi apo impotenca

--------------
Supozojme se eshte e vertet!!!! Po ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi si mund te jene statistikat per kete problem?!!!!

 :i qetë:

----------


## Hyllien

Keshtu si jane dhene pergjigjet me siper, martesa eshte barazuar me bashkejetesen me nje partner, (ben perjashtim Exodus).
Bashkejetesa, mjafton per te pasur femije, per te hequr merzine, per te mos qene krah i vetem e per te pare me dy sy. 
Por pse duhet qe dhe te bejme nje marrveshje? A nuk i besojne partneret njeri-tjetrit? Per arsye perfitimi? Per te dhene fjalen para Zotit? Apo thjesht eshte diçka simbolike, nje rast me teper per te festuar? 
Pergjigjet duhet te jene te larmishme.
Persa i perket bashkejeteses, eshte nevoje njerezore. 
Pas saj eshte dhe frika, vetmia, pasiguria, deshira per femije... por nevoja per te dashuruar e per te qene i dashuruar duhet te jete ajo ndjenje qe terheq pas te tjerat.
Keshtu e sheh syri e mendja e nje te pamartuari.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## R2T

> Perse martohen njerezit?!


Njerezit martohen vec per interes. Shukria ne Rrushbull martohet me Tahirin per nje parcele me te madhe domatesh. Shabani ne Boston martohet me Michelle-en per te bere dokumentat ne Amerike. Petriti martohet me Vasiliken qe te fshehi faktin se eshte pederast dhe ka dahnor Jonuzin. Zana e Malit martohet me Cubin e Kalit se do te kete 4 sy, 2 koke e 2 vrima ...  etj etj ..... keto jane interese te dores se pare.

Interesi i dores se dyte do quheshin, martesat per ndjenje, keto per mendimin tim jane rezultat i mendjes se femres, dhe keto martesa lindin nga ndjenja egoiste dhe behen per interes. Martesa per dashuri behet se ky person te ben * TY* te lumtur, pra behet per te permiresuar stadin tend. Martesa nga frika se mos mbetesh vetem, qartesisht eshte ne interesin tend se po investon per te mos mbetur vetem. etj etj etj

Pra martesa eshte nje "Rregullues" problemesh shoqerore, qofshin keto materiale apo morale. Te qenit pro apo kunder marteses, varet kryesisht nga fakti se cfare zgjidhje eshte i gatshem personi ne fjale ti japi problemit qe ka.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Eh mirë, me ç'po lexoj më lart, unë më duket do dal "lojë e vjetër" këtu. Bashkëjetesa ?! Hmmm, fjala e thotë vetë : bashkë-jetesë, dmth dikush që jeton nën të njëjtën çati me një tjetër, dhe kaq. Po mirë, po sikur të kishte diçka më tepër në lidhjen e dy vetave ? Po sikur të kishte një lloj fjale të dhënë që të dy këta do të jenë vetëm një ? Dmth që e mira dhe e keqja do të përjetohen njëlloj nga të dy ?

Ka shumë raste siç thoni ju. Jo po pasuria, jo pa pagimi i qirasë së apartamentit, e plot kështu. Por a duhet harruar dhe rasti kur dy vetë duhen aq shumë saqë e kanë gjetur njëri-tjetrin të ardhur nga dy skaje të pafundësisë dhe nga kohërat më të vjetra ? Kur dikush gjen dikë që e bën këtë dikush të jetë vërtetë vetja e vet ? E pra, martesa është më shumë sesa një konvencion i vendosur nga shoqëria për të rregulluar marrëdhëniet midis njerëzve. Martesa është fjala e dhënë, besëlidhja midis dy besnikësh, dhe të ndjehesh krejt i lirë kur i ke dhënë besën dikujt (pra në njëfarë mënyre të jesh i shtrënguar nga një fjalë e dhënë), ja kjo është bukuria e martesës.

----------


## Manulaki

> Akoma me keto endrra ti ............ edhe nqs shfaqet nje person i tille ndjenja e i can t live withou you zgjat e shumta nje vit( e shumta , se ka dhe si puna ime 2 ore e gjys)  , pastaj fillojne avazet .


Me ke ke qene i martuar qe te ka zhgenjyer deri ne kete pike!  :perqeshje: 
OK, seriozisht, martesa eshte pak nga te gjitha me siper dhe mbi te gjitha eshte perkushtim, eshte sakrifice, eshte vdekje e vetes per te jetuar per tjetrin. Nuk mund te kesh gezim tendin, nese e abuzon partnerin, nese zihesh, e nenvlereson...etj.
Puna eshte se njerezit ngaterrojne romancen me martesen. Romanca eshte nje nate, dy (ose mjalti ne maje te qypit, sic thoshte ime gjyshe, c'eshte poshte mjaltit, gjejeni   :pa dhembe:  ) 
I can't live without you = s'jetoj dot pa ty, sepse s'kam me ke te perballoj veshtiresite, s'kam me ke te tund femijet naten t'i zere gjumi, s'kam me ke te qaj kur kam problem ne pune, s'kam me ke te qesh kur femija thote fjalen e pare, s'kam me ke te qesh kur ngrihem ne mengjes dhe i kam floket bubuzhel  :ngerdheshje: ...etj Martesa eshte te rrish deri me 1 te nates te presesh burrin qe t'i japesh per te ngrene (jo se s'ha dot vete, por se nuk e shtyn dot kafshaten), te presesh gruan nga puna te te therrese pse nuk i ke vene rrobat ne vend, ose te te puthe "mirupafshim" kur nisesh per ne pune, te flesh si i/e vdekur, dhe te jesh i/e sigurt se personi me te cilin/cilen ndan krevatin eshte aty per te te perkedhelur dhe per te degjuar cdo frymemarje tenden...etj...etj
Nuk eshte per te ndare vetmine tende, por per t'u bere shoqeri e tjetrit, nuk eshte per te bere femije, por per te lene nje trashegimi qe eshte qeshje, jete, perjetesi, dhe nese kjo trashegimi, kjo qeshje, kjo perjetesi nuk eshte femije, eshte shembull i perkushtimit dhe i dedikimit. Ka shume cifte qe nuk kane femije, e megjithate martesa e tyre ka shume me teper dedikim dhe respekt sesa martesa e atyre qe kane. Nese dikush do te martohet per femije, atehere thjesht po e konsideron tjetrin prone per te fituar dicka prej tij/saj. *Femija eshte dhurate qe i behet marteses, jo arsye per martese.*
OK, shume filozofova, po e le me kaq
Manulaki

----------


## angeldust

Manulaki, me ke pelqyer shume ketu.

Obobo, pak drite ne fund te tunelit, me ne fund nga dikush me eksperience.  :ngerdheshje: 

Ika tani se duhet te shkoj ne pune, por I'll be back.

----------


## Shiu

> Martesa eshte te rrish deri me 1 te nates te presesh burrin qe t'i japesh per te ngrene (jo se s'ha dot vete, por se nuk e shtyn dot kafshaten), te presesh gruan nga puna te te therrese pse nuk i ke vene rrobat ne vend, ose te te puthe "mirupafshim" kur nisesh per ne pune, te flesh si i/e vdekur, dhe te jesh i/e sigurt se personi me te cilin/cilen ndan krevatin eshte aty per te te perkedhelur dhe per te degjuar cdo frymemarje tenden...etj...etj


Pasi e lexova këtë, kuptova sa i lumtur qenkam!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## nosselgae

po shkruaj duke besu se në këtë rast "martesa" nënkupton bashkëjetesën e mashkullit e femrës..... se tash po ka edhe martesa tjera të ndryshme.....

po shkruaj duke besu edhe se është fjala për martesë(a) me dëshirë...... e jo si për shembull për martesa "pej djepi"..... e për ndonjë tregti.....

martesa është kufizim i lirisë.....
si për shembull.... pritet që burri të heq dorë prej lirisë me i shiju femrat tjera..... edhe prej gruas pritet me heq dorë prej shijimit të mashkujve tjerë..... atëher vjen kufizimi i lirisë sa i përket vendit të banimit..... e vendit  të punës për me ju përshtat njëri atij tjetrit..... kufizimi i lirisë se me cilët të afërm e shoqëri mund të hyjshë e të dalish e me cilët jo..... është rend i gjatë i kufizimit të lirive që i prek martesa.....


e pse njerëzit martohen.... 

martohen se besojnë se e kanë gjet dikë që ju përshtatet..... e që mund të bëhen një..... dikënd që e dojnë më shumë se liritë prej të cilave heqin dorë....

martohen se ashtu pret rrethi prej tyre.....

martohen për me pagu më pak tatime.....

ka edhe shumë arsye tjera se pse njerëzit martohen....


pra.... martesa është marrëveshje..... e për atë..... sot duke u nisë prej numrit të ndarjeve..... është mirë që para martese me e bë edhe një "marrëveshje para martese"..... në amerikanisht shkruhet "prenuptial agreement".....


çdo të mirë.....
Shqiptari.

----------


## Undefined

Manulaki, te falenderoj qe e ndave opinionin tuaj me ne, vertete domethenes (tani po dua te martohem LoL "shaka") mgjth do te vije nje dite :buzeqeshje: .
Eshte e vertete kemi nevoje per nje person prane vetes, kuptohet, te perfshira jane ndjenjat, respekti, morali e shume shume virtyte njeriut, edhe ato kuptohet duhet te jene reciproke ne nje martesese te sukseshme. "It takes Two in Tango".  
Prinderit e mi tashme kane pothuajse 23 vjet martese sebashku pa quajtur vitet para marteses, dmth pothuajse nje jete bashke edhe kane arritur ku ndodhen sot. Gjithcka cfare kerkoj eshte te vazhdoj hapat e tyre. Prandaj jam krenare qe ndodhem ne nje familje shqipetare. 
Ju uroj te gjitheve fat!!! edhe ne koken e ndonjerit ketu ne forum lol 

 *remainder* Mos harroni te na ftoni, kam kohe skam shkuar me ndonje dasem  :Lulja3:

----------


## Hyllien

Qellimi i mesazhit tim te meparshem ishte ta qartesonim nese behet fjale per martesen si veprim apo si gjendje. 
Manulaki i ka bere nje pershkrim shume te bukur marteses, asaj gjendje te lodhshme dhe te mrekullueshme qe vjen pas veprimit simbolik te kurorezimit. Nuk ka bere filozofi po vetem ka pershkruar. (Jane te verteta te gjitha ato apo i ke zbukuruar ca?  :pa dhembe:  ) Dhe mos na e prish mendjen kot tani te martohemi, po thuaje haptazi qe nuk eshte gjithnje fushe me lule.

Duken qarte ata me eksperience nga te tjeret qe flasin ne hava (SG psh).   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

E dija qe do ngaterrohej kjo teme me idealizmin (kete nuk po e them me te keq per asnjerin por sepse edhe vete nuk e respektoj kurre kete vijen ndarese kaq te brishte). 
Idealizem ne mendime dhe ne veprime (dhe jo pak here pikerisht keto lloj veprimesh (te perkryera) me eshte dashur t'i sqaroj...cudi?!).

Une desha te di dicka te zhveshur nga idealizmat apo nga ndervaresia apo nga dogmat qe mbrojne/mbeshtesin martesen si koncept (dhe jo sepse ato nuk me pelqejne) por sepse u serviren njerzve ne pjatance nga te tjeret/paraardhesit(po vetja jote ne te vertete?). Edhe pse e kuptoj shume mire qe jemi qenie sociale dhe kjo dashur padashur na skicon jeten ne me te shumten e kohes.

Jemi ndertuar te funksionojme plotesisht edhe vetem (per nje njeri normal flas-inteligjence, instikte, te gjitha aftesite shqisore...) - perse na nevojitet prania e dikujt e konfirmuar nepermjet letrave ligjore :buzeqeshje: ? Perse gjithkush edhe ata don-zhuanet e pashprese e te perbetuar nje dite u rrezelliti fytyra nga mendimi i marteses?! Apo nese kurre nuk e morren kete vendim me peng e kujtuan derisa dhane shpirt lol. Pse vertitesh nga vertitesh tek detyrimet u bazoka martesa - a thua kjo qenka e vetmja rrugedalje llogjike per kete zgjedhje qe bejme?

Keto mendime dhe shume te tjera qe me c'duket tani nuk i shpreh dot me nxiten te hapja kete teme. FLM per kontributin gjithsecilit :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Manulaki

OK, green. Ne rradhe te pare, nuk jemi ndertuar te funksionojme plotesisht dhe vetem. 

Dikush e ka shprehur martesen si bashkimin e dy duarve ku gishterinjte nderthuren me njeri-tjetrin dhe njera dore ploteson boshlleqet e tjetres.
Te mendosh qe je ndertuar te funksionosh vetem, do te thote te mos pranosh qe ke boshlleqe, do te thote te mos pranosh qe mund te plotesosh dike.

Martesa nuk bazohet ne detyrime, por ne perkushtim. Ashtu sic perkushtohesh ndaj vetes per t'u bere njeri i ditur, njeri i mesuar, me shkolle, me pune...etj, ashtu perkushtohesh ndaj personit qe ke vendosur te plotesosh dhe te te plotesoje. Behesh poezia e tij, nese ky person eshte proze, behesh muzika, nese ky person eshte vargu, behesh loti nese ky person eshte vajtimi, behesh qeshja nese ky person eshte gezimi, behesh nena nese ky person eshte babai, behesh vdekja dhe ky person te behet jeta, behesh dashuri dhe ky person perkushtimi yt.
Kjo eshte martesa per ata qe e kuptojne jo si dicka per t'u bere se e bejne te tere, por si qellim te jetes per te lene pas trashegimine tende jo thjesht si person por si familje. 
Vjehrra ime thote kete fjale: "Isha nje, u bera 10" 
Ka arritje me te madhe se kjo ne jete???? Te ndertosh jo thjesht nje karriere, apo nje filozofi, apo nje Ligj Natyre... e me the e te thashe, por nje brez njerezor.
Perkushtimi dhe dhenia e vetes nuk eshte dicka qe mund te behet ndaj nje njeriu, *vetes tende*, por ndaj te tjereve. 
Njeriu tregon vertetesine dhe vlerat e veta jo ne pune, jo ne shkolle, askund pervecse ne familje, ne martese. 
Shkurt pra, martesa eshte familje. Dashuria eshte familje. Cdo gje fillon me kete.

Persa i perket "letres ligjore". Nese vertet eshte kaq e pavlere sa shume njerez thone, atehere pse njerezit kane kaq frike nga kjo "leter"? Une do te shtoja se vlera e kesaj "letre ligjore" eshte aq e madhe sa dhe ata qe nuk duhet te zene fjalen "martese" ne goje e dine dhe duan ta praktikojne ne lidhjet e tyre (flas per lidhjet homoseksuale).
Keshtu qe nuk ia vlen ta besh pyetjen, pasi eshte thjesht shenje frike dhe pasigurie, dhe mbi te gjitha egoizmi e atyre njerezve qe besojne se mund te bejne c'te duan ne nje lidhje dhe per sa kohe qe duan, dhe kur merziten mund ta clirojne veten nga lidhja pa e vrare mendjen per pasojat.

Shkurt asnje njeri nuk mund te jete 100% i/e plote, pa martese, pa familje, pa dashuri. (prandaj dhe ata don-zhuanet kane peng ne zemer, se e kane ndare trupin dhe mishin e tyre, kane bere qefin, por nuk kane pare frutin e qefit, kompletimin dhe plotesimin e vetes se tyre) Njeriu arrin plotesimin e qenies se vet ne martese. Asgje nuk eshte me e lodhshme sesa martesa, dhe asgje nuk eshte me plotesuese sesa martesa. Asgje nuk te jep frutin qe te jep martesa, asgje nuk te tregon se c'njeri je, sic ta tregon martesa. 

Kaq nga une. Le te vazhdoje filozofite dikush tjeter!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

> Dikush e ka shprehur martesen si bashkimin e dy duarve ku gishterinjte nderthuren me njeri-tjetrin dhe njera dore ploteson boshlleqet e tjetres.
> *Te mendosh qe je ndertuar te funksionosh vetem, do te thote te mos pranosh qe ke boshlleqe, do te thote te mos pranosh qe mund te plotesosh dike.*


Kjo fjalia qe kam nenvizuar eshte thjesht spekullim. 




> Martesa nuk bazohet ne detyrime, por ne perkushtim. Ashtu sic perkushtohesh ndaj vetes per t'u bere njeri i ditur, njeri i mesuar, me shkolle, me pune...etj, ashtu perkushtohesh ndaj personit qe ke vendosur te plotesosh dhe te te plotesoje. Behesh poezia e tij, nese ky person eshte proze, behesh muzika, nese ky person eshte vargu, behesh loti nese ky person eshte vajtimi, behesh qeshja nese ky person eshte gezimi, behesh nena nese ky person eshte babai, behesh vdekja dhe ky person te behet jeta, behesh dashuri dhe ky person perkushtimi yt.
> Kjo eshte martesa per ata qe e kuptojne jo si dicka per t'u bere se e bejne te tere, por si qellim te jetes per te lene pas trashegimine tende jo thjesht si person por si familje.



Dmth meson te ndervaresh dhe meson t'a besh kete gje shume mire :buzeqeshje: .





> Vjehrra ime thote kete fjale: "Isha nje, u bera 10" 
> Ka arritje me te madhe se kjo ne jete???? Te ndertosh jo thjesht nje karriere, apo nje filozofi, apo nje Ligj Natyre... e me the e te thashe, por nje brez njerezor.
> Perkushtimi dhe dhenia e vetes nuk eshte dicka qe mund te behet ndaj nje njeriu, *vetes tende*, por ndaj te tjereve. 
> Njeriu tregon vertetesine dhe vlerat e veta jo ne pune, jo ne shkolle, askund pervecse ne familje, ne martese. 
> Shkurt pra, martesa eshte familje. Dashuria eshte familje. Cdo gje fillon me kete.


Ketu ke folur duke paragjykuar. Te besh pyetje nuk eshte kaq e frikshme as e pashendetshme. Une i di filozofirat e shkolles se jetes se te moshuarve sepse gjyshja me ka rritur vete. Thuaj martesa duhet sepse femijes i detyrohesh (pasi vete vendose ta kesh!) te rritet ne ambientin e krijuar nga dashuria e te atit dhe te nenes se tij. Kjo eshte kerkese e veshtire per t'u injoruar. 




> Persa i perket "letres ligjore". Nese vertet eshte kaq e pavlere sa shume njerez thone, atehere pse njerezit kane kaq frike nga kjo "leter"?


Dmth qenka e frikshme?! Po pse keshtu?





> *Keshtu qe nuk ia vlen ta besh pyetjen*


Pyetjet behen sepse ne jemi unik secili ne llojin e vet. Nuk ka pyetje te pavlera por vetem pergjigje te tilla. 




> pasi eshte thjesht shenje frike dhe pasigurie, dhe mbi te gjitha egoizmi e atyre njerezve qe besojne se mund te bejne c'te duan ne nje lidhje dhe per sa kohe qe duan, dhe kur merziten mund ta clirojne veten nga lidhja pa e vrare mendjen per pasojat.


Dmth letrat jane rregullatoret. Ketu desha te dilja dhe une. Sepse po te ishte per ne vetem - e merrte dreqi ate pune, keshtu? Ti me kete njeri po nxjerr ne drite frutin tend, nga trupi yt (shiko c'shkrirje e pa-arritur ne asnje menyre tjeter) por perseri edhe letrat na duhen?! 




> Shkurt asnje njeri nuk mund te jete 100% i/e plote, pa martese, pa familje, pa dashuri. Njeriu arrin plotesimin e qenies se vet ne martese. Asgje nuk eshte me e lodhshme sesa martesa, dhe asgje nuk eshte me plotesuese sesa martesa. Asgje nuk te jep frutin qe te jep martesa, *asgje nuk te tregon se c'njeri je, sic ta tregon martesa.*


Kete e miratoj plotesisht te tjerat jane perceptime personale, flete e bardhe qe pret gjithsecilin t'a mbushe.

p.s. Nuk kam shume kohe te shkruaj tani. cheers! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manulaki

Green, sweety, hi!
Ne rradhe te pare, aty ku thua se kam nenkuptuar qe letra eshte e frikshme. Une nuk them qe eshte e frikshme, por eshte nje leter qe duhet pasi eshte pergjegjesia qe kane njerezit ne nje marredhenie e hedhur ne leter. Pra jane njerezit frikanace, ata qe nuk duan te kene pergjegjesira, dhe jo letra e frikshme.
Dy, nuk kam dashur te paragjykoj njeri ne ate citimin e trete qe ke marre. Une nuk kam shkruar duke marre parasysh njeri, pasi nuk njoh njeri personalisht, dhe nuk kam si te gjykoj njerez qe nuk njoh. Te me falesh nese shkrimi te eshte dukur personal apo i drejtuar ne menyre te vecante ndaj dikujt. E vetmja gje personale qe kam ne kete shkrim jane mendimet ndaj vetes sime dhe bindjet e mia. Gjithashtu nuk besoj se martesa *duhet*. Eshte nje fjale qe thote "Obligation is not commitment." "Detyrimi nuk eshte perkushtim!" Ky eshte dhe besimi im ne gjithcka.

Nejse, nuk po te kunderpergjigjem per te te kundershtuar ne ndonje pike, por thjesht per te qartesuar gjera qe me duken se jane keqkuptuar dhe qe une nuk i kam shkruar me ndonje qellim te keq. (nese kete qartesim po e bej kot, atehere jam thjesht une ajo qe po keqkupton  :buzeqeshje:  )

Te pershendes! 

Manulaki

----------

